# first try @ que-view?



## realtorterry (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm hoping this goes well. These are just some simple ABTS


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

They work, you might try using 640X480 sized images though for all us *"blind old foggies"*. LOL


----------



## nate_46 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, I resemble that comment!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, and good looking ABTS as well.  Lunch time!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 8, 2009)

Im goona try that bbq. I just tried another post, but relized I should be  posting thread in thier own section. Hope thier better, i tried to get them from photobucket


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a problem, Terry. I just move this thread to ABT's. Nice ABT's!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you're going to be smoking a lot more of those ABT's... and real soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 10, 2009)

what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
but just had to adjust bifocals lol


----------

